# Pumilio calling, not breeding



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey there,
I've had my O. Pumilio "Blue Jeans" for about 3 months now and they're doing great. The male calls literally nonstop all day (and sometimes at night, too) and they both look to be in good condition. The problem is, even with all the calling, I'm not getting any eggs. The female spends a lot of time sitting in the broms while the male just calls away, and there's plenty of broms and film cans for them to choose from. Am I doing something wrong? There's at least no tads that I can see, but I've checked in the broms and film cans pretty thoroughly and could not spot any eggs or tads. 

Thanks,
Niko


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

If he is calling non stop and you've got a female, you will eventually get eggs. This is the world of Oophaga. They will call and court for quite a while before they get going, sometimes. Occasionally you will get a pair that gets going right away if your conditions are spot on, but taking a while is not uncommon. The key with Oophaga is patience.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Were they purchased as proven? Could be a case of one dominant, and one submissive male.


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

One dominant and one submissive male is definitely possible. If they were purchased as WC adults... which BJs often are still, unfortunately, then they will occasionally take longer to adjust to one another as well. 

If you've got a female with a good, calling male, you will eventually get eggs.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

topher said:


> One dominant and one submissive male is definitely possible. If they were purchased as WC adults... which BJs often are still, unfortunately, then they will occasionally take longer to adjust to one another as well.
> 
> If you've got a female with a good, calling male, you will eventually get eggs.


They were purchased as an unproven CB pair. It is entirely possible that they are both males, but I will give them as much time as they want just in case!
Thanks everyone!
-Niko


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Separate the two...sometimes the submissive male will call when given some space!!!!


----------

